# Hi Wild Campers. Need some Cornwall tips



## Carloslerouge (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Venturing down to Cornwall in a couple of weeks via a stop near Glastonbury and would like some pointers as to where to head from Padstow down to Penzance where we can wild camp with a 29 footer. I hate having to reverse any distance in it to get to a passing point!

All help gratefully received


----------



## sylv warren (Jul 18, 2013)

*Cornwall*

A bit iffy coming to Cornwall in a 29ft motorhome, you will miss all the best places.


----------



## Smaug (Jul 18, 2013)

Plenty of tips around St Austell where they dump all the china clay waste.

Sorry, but if you set 'em up someone has to knock 'em down.

If reversing is hard, get yourself a rear view camera - only about 50 squid off e-bay & saves you backing into any Richard Heads that are so close you can't see 'em in your mirrors. You will get loads of reversing practice in the SW lanes during the school holidays.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 18, 2013)

bodmin moor as big carparks . or on the clifftops towards hayle . but you might get a few dog walkers there .near marazion in layby,s on the main roads .b3280 or a394 big pullin carparks  but inland just pull in layby,s nobody cares really . towards st just there are big pull off the road areas ideal for odd nights


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Cornwall County Council Official Policy*

This is the official policy of Cornwall County Council obtained from their Parking Website.  I made an information request to them and they pointed to this statement.

Motorhome parking

Last updated: 13/03/2013

*As a Council we want to support local businesses and encourage visitors to use the many high quality motorhome and camp sites throughout Cornwall.*

There are many sites which provide clean and safe facilities for motorhomes at a range of town, village and coastal locations. VisitCornwall has details of 107 caravan parks, 104 camping sites, and 101 holiday parks, most of which would welcome motor homes, these can be found by using the holiday planning and where to stay tools.

Overnight sleeping has always been banned in Council car parks and following complaints from residents and town and parish councils, we have introduced a new overnight parking ban for motorhomes in 17 Council car parks identified as having the biggest issues.

 These car parks are:
 Bude, Cresent
 Bude, Viewing Point North
 Falmouth, Gyllyngvase
 Lelant, Lelant Saltings
 Looe, Kilminorth Woods
 Looe, Millpool
 Looe, Riverbank
 Marazion, Marazion Station
 Newquay, Pentire Headland
 Newquay, Towan Headland
 Newquay, Tregunnel
 Newquay, Watergate Bay
 Penzance, Harbour
 Perranporth, Wheal Leisure
 Porthcurno
 St Ives, Trenwith
 Widemouth Bay

 Motorhomes can continue to use all Council car parks (where motorhome parking is a permitted vehicle class), during the day, but cannot park in the 17 car parks listed above between the hours of 11.30pm and 8am. Please note, overnight sleeping continues to be banned in all 240 Council-owned car parks.

 Those found to be in contravention of the overnight parking ban will be issued with a Penalty Charge Notice (PCN) for £70.00.

Cornwall is not a Motorhome Friendly Council  That said there are many rural laybys that not covered by this council policy.

If anyone has any problems either with parking or booking into caravan sites in Cornwall ie. Full. Minimum Stay requirements.  Access due to locked gates preventing late access or early departure as well as posting on this site can I ask you to also post here  http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/forum/unhelpfull-councils/48-cornwall   THE MOTORHOME TOURIS ORGANISATION - UNHELPFULL COUNCILS - CORNWALL
 The more information we can gather the better the case we can put to them to change their attitude


----------

